# à l’intention / l'attention de



## sofiebr

Alguién podria traducirme esta expresion "à l'attention de M...." por favor?


----------



## Anthos

Se trata de una fórmula de cortesía que se suele utilizar en cartas o en la dirección de un comunicado. Puedes traducir literalmente "a la atención del Sr. o la Sra....", porque también se utiliza en español. Un saludo.


----------



## sofiebr

Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## carola traductora

les termes d'un _résumé à l'attention _des décideurs politiques.¿como puedo traducir esto??


----------



## Tina.Irun

Décideur es el que tiene poder de decisión pero no es  igual a
"a la atención de los poderes políticos".
Prefiero
"a la atención de los dirigentes políticos"
aunque tampoco es igual.


----------



## totor

En google tienes 195.000 apariciones de la palabra *decisor*, Carola, así que la puedes usar tranquilamente.

*À l'attention de* es la fórmula que habitualmente se usa cuando envías una carta a alguien que se encuentra en casa de otra persona:

*À l'attention de* fulanito de tal, chez M. Dupont.

Debe haber una fórmula similar en español, pero no la conozco. En todo caso, creo que puedes decir simplemente *para*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Había ya un hilo sobre la palabra décideur:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=305964&highlight=decideur

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En la correspondencia comercial, 
A l´attention de,  se traduce como :
A la atención de

y sirve para indicar el destinatario del correo en una empresa.


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Je pensais aussi à "dirigido a" dans la mesure où le résumé en question n'appartient pas à la correspondance commerciale.


----------



## yserien

Cuando envías a una carta a alguien que está en casa de otra persona la fórmula es *: Aux bons soins de ...*(Nombre de los dueños) y todo ello precedido del nombre del destinatario.
Cuando se envía correspondencia a algún lugar en donde haya mucha gente se suele poner *: A la atención de....*(ésto ya se ha dicho aquí
*Para* ....... está más bien reservado para un contexto familiar y de confianza.


----------



## Hector Lavoe

Hola, estoy con este párrafo y tengo un problema (o varios seguramente) especialmente con la expresión _l’intention de _que no me cuadra muy bien en mi intento por traducir. Agradecería si alguien pudiera echarme un cable con el párrafo.

  El texto original es:

  il faudrait faire l’analyse de tout le discours que l’Algérie tient sur son émigration à l’intention de, d’abord, des émigrés aux-mêmes et, plus encore, du pays vers lequel ils ont « émigré » et, ensuite, à l’intention d’elle-même ;

  Y mi intento de traducción es :

  habría que hacer el análisis de todo el discurso que Argelia tiene sobre su emigración en honor de, primero, de los mismos emigrados y, aún más, del país hacia el cual han “emigrado” y, a continuación, en honor de sí misma.


Gracias,
hector


----------



## Domtom

Hector Lavoe said:


> il faudrait faire l’analyse de tout le discours que l’Algérie tient sur son émigration à l’intention de, d’abord, des émigrés aux-mêmes et, plus encore, du pays vers lequel ils ont « émigré » et, ensuite, à l’intention d’elle-même ;
> 
> habría que hacer el análisis de todo el discurso que Argelia tiene sobre su emigración en honor de, primero, de los mismos emigrados y, aún más, del país hacia el cual han “emigrado” y, a continuación, en honor de sí misma.


 
Yo creo que pondría:
habría que hacer el análisis de todo el discurso que Argelia tiene sobre su emigración, pensando primero en los mismos emigrados y, aún más, en el país al cual han “emigrado” y, segundo, en Argelia misma.

Pero espera a ver qué dicen los demás...


----------



## Hector Lavoe

Domtom, me parece acorde tu traduccion... gracias


----------



## Domtom

De nada. Aunque es verdad que los diccio ponen lo que decías, pero a veces no cuadran mucho, y entonces... uno inventa... ¡A ver si comentan algo interesante!


----------



## anouchka11

con respecto, en primero lugar,....
y seguidamente en su propio interés ;
Espero que te ayudes!


----------



## lulukay89

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*La moderación​
HOLA!
Comment je pourrais traduire ceci : " à l'intention de..." ???
C'est pour le mettre comme objet dans un mail.
Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## Paquita

Es-tu sûr que l'expression que tu recherches soit "à l'intention de" ?

En principe, lorsqu'on envoie une lettre à une entreprise ou un organisme et qu'on veut qu'elle soit lue plus précisément par une personne, on dit "à l'attention de" ...

voir ceci par exemple http://bordeaux.anciens-iep.net/Message-a-l-attention-de-tous-nos

Si oui, va voir ce fil 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=492557&highlight=attention


----------



## lulukay89

Ahh mais oui..., pff, suis-je bête!
merci beaucoup Paquit&!!!


----------



## Gévy

lunar said:


> La expresión _À l'attention de _se utiliza para enviar una correspondencia dirigida a una persona pero sin que sea exclusivamente para ella, dentro de una empresa u organismo.
> *Cuando se dice À l'intention de... la correspondencia se dirige a esa persona y no a ninguna otra.*



Pourrais-tu nous citer tes sources, Lunar ? Parce que c'est la première fois que j'entends ça et j'avoue que cette affirmation me choque.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Oui, faire quelque chose à "l'intention de quelqu'un" = j'ai préparé un gâteau à ton intention... j'ai écrit un roman à ton intention, alors pourquoi pas un courrier ?


Mais dans la correspondance, sur un message, je pense que ce sera considéré comme une faute de français, je ne me risquerais pas à l'utiliser de peur de passer pour une ignare...

Si je destine quelque chose à une personne avec interdiction aux autres d'y toucher, je mets "personnel" !!!!


----------



## Michelange

Hola:

He estado mirando todas las traducciones y casos expuestos en el foro acerca de esta expresión. Sin embargo, encuentro en un texto literario esta expresión y no me queda claro su sentido:

Il dit, à l'intention de ses disciples: "Chers disciples..."
No me cuadran las traducciones "en honor a" o "intencionadamente"...

¿Alguien sabe cómo podría traducirse?

Merci bien


----------



## orawa

hola

no sé ...
sin buscar diría algo como  "con intención a"... pero de verdad no sé

espero con impaciencia las demás respuestas


----------



## Michelange

La verdad, no creo que sea la respuesta adecuada.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En este caso es que el mensaje va dirigido a sus discipulos: à l'intention de ses disciples. Ellos son las personas concernidas y las palabras que pronuncia les son dedicadas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Michelange

Muchas gracias Gévy, ahí ya me cuadra el contexto.-


----------



## bondakor

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*​
Hola, ayudenme con ésto porfa, me gustaría saber si se traduce como: _segun la voluntad del destinatario_

L'enveloppe avait été ouverte et déposée avec son contenu, à la vue des autres salariés, au standard *à l'intention de son destinataire*. D'autres salariés s'étant offusqués de la présence de ce magazine dans un lieu de passage, l'employeur a engagé contre le salarié une procédure disciplinaire ayant abouti à une sanction ultérieurement contestée, sans succès devant les juges du fond, par le salarié. 

Mil gracias


Source:
http://www.legavox.fr/blog/maitre-emilie-de-la-porte-des-vaux/respect-libertes-individuelles-salarie-910.htm

Nota : J'ai changé le lien, celui que tu avais mis était d'accès restreint aux abonnés.  (Gévy, modératrice)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

À l'intention de = pour, destiné à, en l'honneur de.

Aquí la diferencia de uso entre* à l'attention de* y _*à l'intention de*_.
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3304

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## bondakor

Gracias Gevy
Merciiiiiii


----------



## MARIM24

Bonjour,

Je cherche à formuler le titre d'un guide dont la traduction française serait: "Blabla: _Guide à l'intention des propriétaires terriens_". Je ne sais pas trop quels termes utiliser. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider avec ça ce serait génial!

Merci,

MM


----------



## MARIM24

Ahh ouais j'ai pas été très claire désolée.. en fait je voulais plutôt savoir quelle expression je pourrais utiliser en espagnol pour traduire ces termes dans ledit contexte. Merci encore à l'avance!


----------



## Mederic

MARIM24 said:


> Je cherche à formuler le titre d'un guide dont la traduction française serait: "Blabla: _Guide à l'intention des propriétaires terriens_".


Ok, étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de traduction littérale, il faudrait que tu précises le sens que tu veux apporter à ton titre:
- le guide est simplement destiné à être lu par les propriétaires terriens? _guía para_
- le guide s'adresse à eux directement? (à *l'attention *des..?) _guía a la atención de / guía destinada a_
- le guide est dédié/consacré à eux? _guía dedicada a

_Il y a sans doute encore d'autres options.. A toi de voir l'idée qui doit ressortir du titre de ton guide.

A+


----------



## MARIM24

Humm d'accord. Je pense que je me cassais trop la tête....va pour para! Merci, MM


----------



## Richivalen

Añado una variante de _à l'attention de_

En mi caso se celebra una misa "à l'attention de" una persona. Mi opción es "en honor a".

Une messe será chantée à l'attention de XXXXXXX

Se cantará una misa en honor a XXXXXXX

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En principio la expresión en francés debería ser: *à l'intention de

*


> Faire des prières, donner des aumônes, dire la messe, etc. à l'intention de quelqu'un, faire ces choses dans le dessein qu'elles lui servent devant Dieu.Je m'en vais dire la messe à son intention. [Bossuet, _Lett. abb 107_]
> Source : Le  Littré





> ♦ _Spéc.__[Dans un cont. relig.]
> À l'intention/aux intentions de qqn.Pour le profit spirituel de (quelqu'un), pour le salut, le repos de l'âme de.Prier, (faire) brûler un cierge, accomplir un pélerinage, (faire) dire une messe/des messes à l'intention de qqn, d'un défunt, d'une famille, des âmes du purgatoire, à une intention particulière; dire un Je vous salue Marie, une dizaine de chapelets à l'intention de qqn.
> _Source : CNRTL


¿Hay un error en tu texto?

Gévy


----------



## Richivalen

Vaya!!! tienes razón, sí que es "à l'intention de"...


----------

